# 1560 Scots Confession of Faith



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 29, 2005)

Not sure if everyone has seen this before, it is pretty cool!

1560 Scots Confession


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2005)

It's interesting to note that John Knox along with six other ministers, at the behest of the Scottish Parliament, which had just declared Scotland to be a Protestant nation, prepared this Confession over a period of four days.


----------

